# Angeln auf Korsika?



## Lauschhappen (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
Habe diesen Beitrag schon mal an der wahrscheinlich falschen Stelle hier im Forum platziert - deswegen auf ein Neues! #h

Bin neu hier im Forum, und habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Angelei am Meer. Da es aber nächste Woche für 10 Tage nach Korsika geht, wird sich das wohl bald ändern ;-)
Mit Begeisterung habe ich hier die letzten 2 Stunden die unterschiedlichen Fang & Erfahrungsberichte vom Mittelmeer gelesen. Ich frag mal einfach in die Runde: Hat jemand konkrete Erfahrung auf Korsika gemacht? Wäre für jeden Tipp bezüglich locations, Fangmethoden, etc. sehr dankbar. Vielleicht kurz zu meiner Ausrüstung: Habe eine 2,60m Rute mit 40 - 90 gr. Wurfgewicht, die ich zum jiggen benutzen möchte - bzw. mit anderen Kunstködern den Räubern zu Leibe rücken will. Außerdem habe ich noch eine leichte Spinnrute mit 6-12 gr. Wurfgewicht im Gepäck... falls man im Innland dann doch mal nach den Forellen guckt. Und zu guter letzt eine Karpfenrute mit einer Länge von 3,90 m um entweder mit Pose oder auf Grund mit Naturköder mein Glück zu suchen. 
Ich hab mir von Freunden Tipps geholt und im Netz einiges angeschaut - konkret zu Korsika findet sich aber wenig. Habe ich zu der Jahreszeit überhaupt Chancen auf Hornhechte, Wolfsbarsch, kleine Tuns, oder ähnliches vom Ufer aus? Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie es war. Wenn sich jemand da unten auskennt, freue ich mich über jeden Tipp!
Grüße und petri


----------



## cafabu (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Korsika?*

Moinsen,
dann schau doch mal hier:
http://korsika.fr/index.asp?MenuID=165
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=61672
http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31769
http://www.fischerforum.ch/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12860
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/anglerforum.php?f=261
vielleicht hilfts Dir weiter
Carsten


----------



## Lauschhappen (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Korsika?*

Cool - das hat mir schon mal weitergeholfen! Danke!!
Mein Problem ist, dass ich "nur" 8 Tage Zeit habe und auch mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin - grundsätzlich großartig, bedeutet aber eben das ich nicht viel Zeit habe und nicht die ganze Zeit am Wasser verbringen kann wenn ich nicht eine Beziehungskrise heraufbeschwören will :q. Kann also nicht tagelang rumschnorcheln und nach Fischen suchen oder groß experimentieren...deswegen die Frage nach konkreten Spots...
Aber schon mal sehr cool - danke für die Infos!


----------

